# Ok, You pros, I would like some Help



## Msdevine (Aug 2, 2004)

I am going to set up a 29 gallon tank, but I want to raise Endlers in it too. So I want to use an underground filter and a back filter. I have my gravel but since I want to raise some nice lower light plants, what substrates do I need to put down. This is a first for me. I always , in the past just put gravel and prayed something would live. Now I really want a nice looking planted Endler tank. Could ya'll give me some suggestions, and as reasonable as possible. Thanks, in advance, this site is the Greatest for helping out.. I am so lucky to be a part of it, and hopefully I can help someone out too someday. Any one want some nice Mystery snails, or is that a no no??? these are purple. And soon I will have lots of very nice Endlers.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I would ditch the idea of the under gravel filter for a planted tank. IMHO you would be much better served with a small cannister filter. If not that then just a good HOB filter. 

My personal preference would be for Eco-Complete. It's black and grows great plants. But if money is tight check and see if you can get some black beauty blasting sand. It's also black and inexpensive. You could then put down a thin layer of peat moss and some laterite and have a decent substrate.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ditch the UGF even if you don't plant the tank. They were a fad a few years ago but now cause more harm than good by trapping debris in the gravel. A good HOB will work fine.


----------



## Msdevine (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ok*

where can I get some "black beauty blasting sand" ,a out with the underground...


----------



## Msdevine (Aug 2, 2004)

*Eco-Complete*

I am going to check the price on the Eco-complete first. ok, i put down the peat, and the the Eco-complete of black sand, then the gravel? how deep? sorry , I know I sound really dumb...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

use one handful of ground peat per 200 square inches of tank bottom. I posted a link and gallery a while back when Iwanted to try my hand at making my own substrate. Here is the link to the thread  Here  The link to my photo gallery about it is about 5 posts into the thread. If money is tight you could skip the expensive Eco-complete and use about 3" of shultz for the top layer. Just use a layer of peat, maybe some laterite and then ~3" of shultz, even plain inert gravel will work as the cap but the shultz is pretty cheap and better for the plants. Also, if you can find it there is a produck called Turface that is similar but it comes in grey/black color.

Hope that helps


----------



## Msdevine (Aug 2, 2004)

*thank you*

thank you, appreciate your help... and the link,, Jo Ann


----------



## phil4nugen (Aug 24, 2004)

For those who favor UGFs, if you can get to the bottom of your tank place some plated steel washers under the UGF and use a strong magnet to move them around to dislodge any molm that accumulates in the corners.
You can have a UGF without the anarobic problems.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes but the question is why would you? HOB filters are cheap and provide current in the tank. Keep it topped off and the surface agitation is minimal. Easier to clean also.


----------

